# Opening Drive Lanes w/ an Ebling



## bosman

Here are a couple short videos of opening drive lanes in a single pass with a 16' Ebling. Hope you guys and gals enjoy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Strange, I thought Eblings were useless except in just a few, limited situations........


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Looking good! Loved mine on Saturday!



Mark Oomkes;1966161 said:


> Strange, I thought Eblings were useless except in just a few, limited situations........




Let them keep thinking that Mark!


----------



## bosman

Mark, yes, most of the time its basically a really expensive bumper. Of course that is until it is turned on. I don't know if they will ever catch on here in Columbus.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bosman;1966189 said:


> Mark, yes, most of the time its basically a really expensive bumper. Of course that is until it is turned on. I don't know if they will ever catch on here in Columbus.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ScubaSteve728

question why not use the front blade at the same time?
windrows too heavy/big for ebling to hit?


----------



## snocrete

Cool vids. In these, do you have both wings straight out, or is the passenger side at a 45? It appears as though the snow is being slightly forced somewhat to the driver side? Also, is the front blade on the ground as well? If so, in what position? If not, why? 


Is your pump for the Ebling mounedt to the plow itself.....or is it housed inside your toolbox(or a separate compartment in bed)?


----------



## bosman

ScubaSteve728;1966218 said:


> question why not use the front blade at the same time?
> windrows too heavy/big for ebling to hit?


If I'm just doing drive lanes there is no need for the front blade, I mean I could put it down but I gain nothing from it in this case.

When the lot gets scraped, both plows are down. The front is angled away front the building. The Ebling wing closest to the building is at 45 and the other is all the way open moving the snow an additional 4' from the truck.


----------



## bosman

snocrete;1966229 said:


> Cool vids. In these, do you have both wings straight out, or is the passenger side at a 45? It appears as though the snow is being slightly forced somewhat to the driver side? Also, is the front blade on the ground as well? If so, in what position? If not, why?
> 
> Is your pump for the Ebling mounedt to the plow itself.....or is it housed inside your toolbox(or a separate compartment in bed)?


In this video both wings are opened all the way, snow is rolling off both sides of back blade.

The pump on my Ebling is mounted to the plow, not the blade, but the bracket that slides into the back of truck. I believe the older ones were in the bed of truck, but I could be wrong. In this video, 



, you can see the small black box that covers the pump.


----------



## Antlerart06

bosman;1966275 said:


> If I'm just doing drive lanes there is no need for the front blade, I mean I could put it down but I gain nothing from it in this case.
> 
> When the lot gets scraped, both plows are down.


That doesn't makes sense. You gain nothing, but then you say you run both to scrape the lot.

So does that rear plow scrape better then the front plow ? or the other way around ?

From watching the video it looks like its leaving a thin layer.

One other video you had, you went over one section 3 times on third time it was looking pretty good.

Guys in my area they run both plows on the ground pretty much all the time. Double scraping but they run there own brand, that they make.


----------



## bosman

Antlerart06;1966305 said:


> That doesn't makes sense. You gain nothing, but then you say you run both to scrape the lot.
> 
> So does that rear plow scrape better then the front plow ? or the other way around ?
> 
> From watching the video it looks like its leaving a thin layer.
> 
> One other video you had, you went over one section 3 times on third time it was looking pretty good.
> 
> Guys in my area they run both plows on the ground pretty much all the time. Double scraping but they run there own brand, that they make.


You see the black pavement behind the truck, the Ebling is scraping just fine, why would I put the front plow down to "double scrape" if it is not needed. For this snow, in this instance when it is still snowing, I did not think both blades were needed. Had the Ebling not been getting all the way to the pavement I would have both down. Next time out I will put them both down and take a video, I do not think you will see a difference while opening drive lanes. Plowing with an Ebling is very unconventional and sometimes hard to explain. Either way, my plow times were cut in half with the Ebling.

When the entire lot gets scraped the front blade starts the wind rowing process, the Ebling throws it another 4'.

The thin layer that is left is due to the rubber edge on the wings. I'm not sure which video you are referring to as far plowing same area 3 times, sorry. Maybe on a short driveway where I have to lift to gain traction or have to stop because of oncoming traffic. You say guys in your area run both blades down all the time, why?


----------



## Antlerart06

bosman;1966347 said:


> You see the black pavement behind the truck, the Ebling is scraping just fine, why would I put the front plow down to "double scrape" if it is not needed. For this snow, in this instance when it is still snowing, I did not think both blades were needed. Had the Ebling not been getting all the way to the pavement I would have both down. Next time out I will put them both down and take a video, I do not think you will see a difference while opening drive lanes. Plowing with an Ebling is very unconventional and sometimes hard to explain. Either way, my plow times were cut in half with the Ebling.
> 
> When the entire lot gets scraped the front blade starts the wind rowing process, the Ebling throws it another 4'.
> 
> The thin layer that is left is due to the rubber edge on the wings. I'm not sure which video you are referring to as far plowing same area 3 times, sorry. Maybe on a short driveway where I have to lift to gain traction or have to stop because of oncoming traffic. You say guys in your area run both blades down all the time, why?


Sorry but what you said that I quoted you on didn't make sense.

Guys here I don't know why they run both down. My thinking on it there front plow isn't scraping Boss V plows. I had a Boss V they don't scrape well.
Never ask them either. They are stuck up.
I plow a lot that joins there lot and I run front plow and they run both plows. You cant tell the difference. Then they apply way to much salt but they sale it by the ton so they pour it on. All there lots are white few days later from the salt.
They build Snowman plows, They from Iowa and they drive to Missouri to plow snow and that doesn't make sense either 50 or so miles.
Money must be better here then in Iowa.

Video seen on your Youtube account, You plowed think front of a building and park cars, You plowed down and dump your load ,raised plow back up and went back to the start did it 3 times and video was over.


----------



## Longae29

I think I'm most impressed by your camera work. Every time I try and take a video it looks like the Blair witch project. 

Great way to move a bunch of snow in a hurry!


----------



## Greensway

Bryce, looking good with your new toy,, can't wait until spring to wash up trucks & plows ,, I have not got my new toy out to the track yet,, I Boosted the power up a bit...


----------



## bosman

Antlerart06;1966423 said:


> Sorry but what you said that I quoted you on didn't make sense.
> 
> Guys here I don't know why they run both down. My thinking on it there front plow isn't scraping Boss V plows. I had a Boss V they don't scrape well.
> Never ask them either. They are stuck up.
> I plow a lot that joins there lot and I run front plow and they run both plows. You cant tell the difference. Then they apply way to much salt but they sale it by the ton so they pour it on. All there lots are white few days later from the salt.
> They build Snowman plows, They from Iowa and they drive to Missouri to plow snow and that doesn't make sense either 50 or so miles.
> Money must be better here then in Iowa.
> 
> Video seen on your Youtube account, You plowed think front of a building and park cars, You plowed down and dump your load ,raised plow back up and went back to the start did it 3 times and video was over.


Let me start by saying I didn't post these videos to get in a pissing match. That being said, I don't think there is much I can say to you that will make sense. Not much makes sense to you, therefore this is a waste of my time. I do not believe all back blades are created equal, I like to buy the best, thus the reason for an Ebling. They might need both blades because the snowman doesn't scrape well for them, I've never seen a snowman in action, other than Frosty that is. I do not know about Boss V's scraping ability, I have never owned one but hear good things about them. These fellas might not be stuck up, they might just be busy and don't have the time to stop and explain everything to you.....it probably wouldn't make sense. I also do not have a reason for them to drive 50 miles to plow, but I bet they do, to each their own. Which brings me to my next point: there, their and they're all sound the same but have different meanings, please refer to the dictionary for a better understanding of their definition.

I took a stroll down memory lane and watched my videos on youtube and you must have me confused with someone else. I do not have a video in which I make 3 passes on the same spot, sorry.

To answer you question about which scrapes better, I would have to say they both scrape equally. Down pressure on the Snoway, when needed, and down pressure on the Ebling make them both scrape great.

Hopefully this all makes sense.


----------



## bosman

Greensway;1966499 said:


> Bryce, looking good with your new toy,, can't wait until spring to wash up trucks & plows ,, I have not got my new toy out to the track yet,, I Boosted the power up a bit...
> 
> View attachment 143316
> 
> 
> View attachment 143318


George, thanks. I can't wait to wash and sweep the new truck. I think your toy is a little faster than last year, right? Is that the fastest Roush in town? If not now, I bet it will be after this winter. Let me know when you go to the track, I'd love to see that thing in action.


----------



## jomama45

bosman;1966879 said:


> Let me start by saying I didn't post these videos to get in a pissing match. That being said, I don't think there is much I can say to you that will make sense. Not much makes sense to you, therefore this is a waste of my time. I do not believe all back blades are created equal, I like to buy the best, thus the reason for an Ebling. They might need both blades because the snowman doesn't scrape well for them, I've never seen a snowman in action, other than Frosty that is. I do not know about Boss V's scraping ability, I have never owned one but hear good things about them. These fellas might not be stuck up, they might just be busy and don't have the time to stop and explain everything to you.....it probably wouldn't make sense. I also do not have a reason for them to drive 50 miles to plow, but I bet they do, to each their own. Which brings me to my next point: there, their and they're all sound the same but have different meanings, please refer to the dictionary for a better understanding of their definition.
> 
> I took a stroll down memory lane and watched my videos on youtube and you must have me confused with someone else. I do not have a video in which I make 3 passes on the same spot, sorry.
> 
> To answer you question about which scrapes better, I would have to say they both scrape equally. Down pressure on the Snoway, when needed, and down pressure on the Ebling make them both scrape great.
> 
> Hopefully this all makes sense.


I think you pretty much nailed it on every point there..............


----------



## Antlerart06

bosman;1966879 said:


> Let me start by saying I didn't post these videos to get in a pissing match. That being said, I don't think there is much I can say to you that will make sense. Not much makes sense to you, therefore this is a waste of my time. I do not believe all back blades are created equal, I like to buy the best, thus the reason for an Ebling. They might need both blades because the snowman doesn't scrape well for them, I've never seen a snowman in action, other than Frosty that is. I do not know about Boss V's scraping ability, I have never owned one but hear good things about them. These fellas might not be stuck up, they might just be busy and don't have the time to stop and explain everything to you.....it probably wouldn't make sense. I also do not have a reason for them to drive 50 miles to plow, but I bet they do, to each their own. Which brings me to my next point: there, their and they're all sound the same but have different meanings, please refer to the dictionary for a better understanding of their definition.
> 
> I took a stroll down memory lane and watched my videos on youtube and you must have me confused with someone else. I do not have a video in which I make 3 passes on the same spot, sorry.
> 
> To answer you question about which scrapes better, I would have to say they both scrape equally. Down pressure on the Snoway, when needed, and down pressure on the Ebling make them both scrape great.
> 
> Hopefully this all makes sense.


So this isn't your Video then




3 passes and finally the last one looks the best

Sorry if its not you I thought it was your video

I didn't ask about which one scrapes the best

I will quote you again
{{{{If I'm just doing drive lanes there is no need for the front blade, I mean I could put it down but I gain nothing from it in this case.

When the lot gets scraped, both plows are down.}}}

If you don't gain anything in the lanes why do you run both in the lot to scrape. 
Is there something different about Drive lanes VS the rest of the lot?

Trying understand your comment


----------



## Greensway

bosman;1966881 said:


> George, thanks. I can't wait to wash and sweep the new truck. I think your toy is a little faster than last year, right? Is that the fastest Roush in town? If not now, I bet it will be after this winter. Let me know when you go to the track, I'd love to see that thing in action.


It put 640 to the wheels when I got it, then took the TVS 2300 off of it, and put the Kenne Bell 3.6 liquid cooled on it... added 200 more horses ( gotta luv the corn! ). Took it out to test it and the launch screwed up my back, ( L5 ) and have not been able to go to the track,, been beefing up my back for this spring,, should be mid 9's..


----------



## BRL1

Everytime I see a ebling I'm impressed. 

You running that on a duramax? 
Sounds like it.


----------



## bosman

Antlerart06;1966909 said:


> So this isn't your Video then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 passes and finally the last one looks the best
> 
> Sorry if its not you I thought it was your video
> 
> I didn't ask about which one scrapes the best
> 
> I will quote you again
> {{{{If I'm just doing drive lanes there is no need for the front blade, I mean I could put it down but I gain nothing from it in this case.
> 
> When the lot gets scraped, both plows are down.}}}
> 
> If you don't gain anything in the lanes why do you run both in the lot to scrape.
> Is there something different about Drive lanes VS the rest of the lot?
> 
> Trying understand your comment


Nope thats my video. You found the video of my first few hours with the Ebling. Let me explain my thinking in this video. First pass down the middle, second pass is clearing behind the cars on the right, third pass clearing behind cars on the left. It should have been done in two passes, but being my first time out with the Ebling I didn't exactly know what I was doing.

There is a difference between drive lanes and plowing the rest of the lot. The difference is, when plowing drive lanes you do not clear the whole lot. Not sure how else to put it. When you clear drive lanes do you plow the whole lot? I doubt it.

I must have misunderstood you when you asked which scrapes the better. My bad. I don't think anything I say will make sense to you. I'm sure there are different ways to do it, this is my way. Thank God I don't have to work for you, it would take all day just to plan how each lot gets plowed. The concept is simple, find the best and most efficient way to get the job done. I know you like to argue with everyone on here, it doesn't make sense to me. Can't you watch a video and be like, "damn thats cool" or "wow thats moving some snow". Any way you put it, an Ebling would save even you time on your properties. I've tried my best to explain everything to you. Hopefully it all makes sense, but I'm sure there will be a rebuttal.

Over 550 people have viewed this since this morning, you are the only one that doesn't get it. Enough said.


----------



## BRL1

I like it. It makes sense to me.....jus sayin


----------



## Antlerart06

bosman;1966941 said:


> Nope thats my video. You found the video of my first few hours with the Ebling. Let me explain my thinking in this video. First pass down the middle, second pass is clearing behind the cars on the right, third pass clearing behind cars on the left. It should have been done in two passes, but being my first time out with the Ebling I didn't exactly know what I was doing.
> 
> There is a difference between drive lanes and plowing the rest of the lot. The difference is, when plowing drive lanes you do not clear the whole lot. Not sure how else to put it. When you clear drive lanes do you plow the whole lot? I doubt it.
> 
> I must have misunderstood you when you asked which scrapes the better. My bad. I don't think anything I say will make sense to you. I'm sure there are different ways to do it, this is my way. Thank God I don't have to work for you, it would take all day just to plan how each lot gets plowed. The concept is simple, find the best and most efficient way to get the job done. I know you like to argue with everyone on here, it doesn't make sense to me. Can't you watch a video and be like, "damn thats cool" or "wow thats moving some snow". Any way you put it, an Ebling would save even you time on your properties. I've tried my best to explain everything to you. Hopefully it all makes sense, but I'm sure there will be a rebuttal.
> 
> Over 550 people have viewed this since this morning, you are the only one that doesn't get it. Enough said.


 It was way less when I ask the ? in first place
Well the video was kool and all Sure it can move snow but far it was scraping I wasn't impress for what one cost.

Cleaning lanes like in video I would plowed the rest of the lot to.
Sorry I don't just do lanes and leave the rest. I pull in clean everything I don't leave it half done . Sure you cant clean where cars are. Cars cant be park in all of the lot can they. Wasn't many in the lot you was cleaning in the video. 
Did you just clean the lane and leave? 
Sure it would save time in a open lot But I only have one that's open like yours.
You explain more then I was asking  I understand it was your first time and I didn't know that. You posted the 2 videos and that one pop up to. I watch pretty much all your videos. 
Winter time is a boring time when I at home sick.

You cleaning just the lanes you must be running seasonal accounts less visits you do the more money you make. 
So you clean just the lanes and wait till the lot is closed to clean the rest?
Or do you wait till snow gets deeper? What is your trigger point ?

Its all make sense now on how you plow lots.

One thing to remember everybody doesn't plow the same as you.

I have one seasonal but it has a 1'' trigger and the whole lot gets cleaned pretty much, besides where the cars are park each visit.
My other lots are per visit and those, I pull in I clean anything I can in that visit.
.

I'm not arguing with you. The best way to learn is to ask questions but seem like everybody gets bent out of shape about when I ask a question.
You have kids, if so does your kids ask why? about everything? I know mine did. My granddaughter does now. I enjoy answering her questions its a part of learning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

My headache is returning.


----------



## Antlerart06

Mark Oomkes;1966949 said:


> My headache is returning.


Well good then 
,,l,


----------



## BRL1

Guys I said it was cool


----------



## leigh

Can you plow in reverse? If that thing could angle and push in reverse I'd buy one tomorrow!Nice vids.


----------



## snocrete

Mark Oomkes;1966949 said:


> My headache is returning.


all out of motrin?...getting to the point now you may need tranquilizers



bosman;1966941 said:


> Nope thats my video. You found the video of my first few hours with the Ebling. Let me explain my thinking in this video. First pass down the middle, second pass is clearing behind the cars on the right, third pass clearing behind cars on the left. It should have been done in two passes, but being my first time out with the Ebling I didn't exactly know what I was doing.
> 
> There is a difference between drive lanes and plowing the rest of the lot. The difference is, when plowing drive lanes you do not clear the whole lot. Not sure how else to put it. When you clear drive lanes do you plow the whole lot? I doubt it.
> 
> I must have misunderstood you when you asked which scrapes the better. My bad. I don't think anything I say will make sense to you. I'm sure there are different ways to do it, this is my way. *Thank God I don't have to work for you*, it would take all day just to plan how each lot gets plowed. The concept is simple, find the best and most efficient way to get the job done. I know you like to argue with everyone on here, it doesn't make sense to me. Can't you watch a video and be like, "damn thats cool" or "wow thats moving some snow". Any way you put it, an Ebling would save even you time on your properties. I've tried my best to explain everything to you. Hopefully it all makes sense, but I'm sure there will be a rebuttal.
> 
> Over 550 people have viewed this since this morning, you are the only one that doesn't get it. Enough said.


Be glad your not in antlerarts tribe


----------



## John_DeereGreen

My head hurts.



leigh;1967025 said:


> Can you plow in reverse? If that thing could angle and push in reverse I'd buy one tomorrow!Nice vids.


I hope Bryce doesn't mind me answering. No you can't plow in reverse, at least it's not designed to. The way the parallel lift is set up, I'm pretty sure you'd fold the whole thing up under the truck.

Besides, it's MUCH faster to plow in drive and looking forward.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen;1967042 said:


> *My head hurts*.
> 
> I hope Bryce doesn't mind me answering. No you can't plow in reverse, at least it's not designed to. The way the parallel lift is set up, I'm pretty sure you'd fold the whole thing up under the truck.
> 
> Besides, it's MUCH faster to plow in drive and looking forward.


That happens around here.......:laughing:

Oomkes has been trying these with mixed results.....


----------



## JD Dave

Defcon 5;1967049 said:


> That happens around here.......:laughing:
> 
> Oomkes has been trying these with mixed results.....


I think he got the placebo. It's hard to plow with a truck without an ebling after using one.


----------



## Defcon 5

JD Dave;1967067 said:


> I think he got the placebo. It's hard to plow with a truck without an ebling* or a Ventrac *after using one.


Fixed it for you Dave..........tymusic


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JD Dave;1967067 said:


> It's hard to plow with a truck without an ebling after using one.


It's worse than having to go back to a straight blade with no wings.


----------



## leigh

John_DeereGreen;1967042 said:


> My head hurts.
> 
> I hope Bryce doesn't mind me answering. No you can't plow in reverse, at least it's not designed to. The way the parallel lift is set up, I'm pretty sure you'd fold the whole thing up under the truck.
> 
> Besides, it's MUCH faster to plow in drive and looking forward.


Forward plowing?Hmm,the things you learn here!I guess it's called a pull plow for a reason.Kidding aside, somebody must have rigged up a plow for backing up,imagine the productivity,forward and reverse,hmm...


----------



## JD Dave

Defcon 5;1967073 said:


> Fixed it for you Dave..........tymusic


I was actually going to buy a Ventrac this fall and then I realized that I would be admitting I was wrong and you were right and bought a Deere.


----------



## maxwellp

John_DeereGreen;1967076 said:


> It's worse than having to go back to a straight blade with no wings.


I know that I would not go back to a straight blade.

So if using a back blade is also like that, I need one.


----------



## bosman

Be glad your not in antlerarts tribe





[/QUOTE]

Snocrete, thanks for the video, I needed a good laugh. Going to ask my wife later to sharpen my spear. :laughing:


----------



## G.Landscape

Ok, dumb question....maybe. Is it ever an issue that when you get alot of snow on the blade that it blocks up your exhaust??


----------



## snocrete

bosman;1967096 said:


> Be glad your not in antlerarts tribe


Snocrete, thanks for the video, I needed a good laugh. Going to ask my wife later to sharpen my spear. :laughing:[/QUOTE]

:salute:


----------



## leigh

G.Landscape;1967105 said:


> Ok, dumb question....maybe. Is it ever an issue that when you get alot of snow on the blade that it blocks up your exhaust??


Hmm... I would also think you might want to close rear sliding window also.


----------



## bosman

BRL1;1966930 said:


> Everytime I see a ebling I'm impressed.
> 
> You running that on a duramax?
> Sounds like it.


Yes, I installed it on a new to me 2013 GMC crew cab short box with the duramax.


----------



## peteo1

My question, nobody here runs one and I've never seen them in action other than YouTube videos but why don't they build these things for the front of the truck? I would think it's a bit of a PITA to keep looking in the mirrors while driving forward. Maybe it's something you get used to.

Thanks for the videos Bosman!


----------



## Defcon 5

JD Dave;1967090 said:


> I was actually going to buy a Ventrac this fall and then I realized that I would be admitting I was wrong and you were right and bought a Deere.


:laughing:....It takes a Big Man to admit he was wrong.....Which you are NOT.....:laughing:

You could let one of your 20 kids cut the grass with the Ventrac .......:whistling:


----------



## snocrete

peteo1;1967126 said:


> My question, nobody here runs one and I've never seen them in action other than YouTube videos but *why don't they build these things for the front of the truck?* I would think it's a bit of a PITA to keep looking in the mirrors while driving forward. Maybe it's something you get used to.
> 
> Thanks for the videos Bosman!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

G.Landscape;1967105 said:


> Ok, dumb question....maybe. Is it ever an issue that when you get alot of snow on the blade that it blocks up your exhaust??


Could explain my brain damage...............:laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1967145 said:


> Could explain my brain damage...............:laughing:


Many reasons why you have brain damage........Exhaust Fumes are pretty low on the list.......


----------



## Defcon 5

snocrete;1967144 said:


>


Kinda like a Noway......But better built......:whistling:

I wonder how much that weighs??


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes;1967145 said:


> Could explain my brain damage...............:laughing:


No, that's from all those years of driving a 6 liter Power Stroke! That would cause anyone to have brain damage from beating their head against a wall constantly. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## snocrete

Defcon 5;1967151 said:


> Kinda like a Noway......But better built......:whistling:
> 
> I wonder how much that weighs??


http://metalpless.com/Produits/Fiche/23 click on pickupmaxx for specs

Might want to keep your tires aired up with one of these on the front.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1967151 said:


> Kinda like a Noway......But better built......:whistling:
> 
> I wonder how much that weighs??


Imagine that with a livedge


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen;1967155 said:


> No, that's from all those years of driving a 6 liter Power Stroke! That would cause anyone to have brain damage from beating their head against a wall constantly. :laughing::laughing:


Good point.

Just made the decision that it's time to get rid of my last one. Past time.


----------



## Defcon 5

snocrete;1967158 said:


> http://metalpless.com/Produits/Fiche/23 click on pickupmaxx for specs
> 
> Might want to keep your tires aired up with one of these on the front.


Holy Smokes.....1500 pounds for the lightest one.....Might wanna carry a spare front end with you....I thought the XLS was Heavy....

Im with Mark....That thing with a Liveedge would be the cats meow.....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1967167 said:


> Good point.
> 
> Just made the decision that it's time to get rid of my last one. Past time.


Another New "Cummings" gonna replace it????

My new company truck???....I would also request a New 8611 and a "Snowmann" backblade .Im not worthy of an Ebling.....The color I would like to see is "Oomkes" Green......


----------



## bosman

The pickupmaxx is awesome. I would love to run that, but I think the back of my truck would come off the ground when driving from lot to lot. Kinda like the chihuahua walking with his back legs in the air. I'd probably need a ford, never said that before, it feels kinda dirty just thinking about it. HAHA JK Anything but a Toyota.


----------



## GMC Driver

Ebling on a car - no way that works. Piece of junk D-max, plugs exhaust, causes headaches and EGR woes. What a terrible idea.

So long as everyone believes that I'm happy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;1967203 said:


> Ebling on a car - no way that works. Piece of junk D-max, plugs exhaust, causes headaches and EGR woes. What a terrible idea.
> 
> So long as everyone believes that I'm happy.


Lol.......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;1967166 said:


> Imagine that with a livedge


How about a livedge on an ebling.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape;1967383 said:


> How about a livedge on an ebling.


That sure would be nice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;1967383 said:


> How about a livedge on an ebling.


Hmmmmmmm

That's an idea.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I was thinking that because they are so wide and leave some snow in the dips in the parking lots. Not that I know this first hand just from the videos that I have seen.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape;1967539 said:


> I was thinking that because they are so wide and leave some snow in the dips in the parking lots. Not that I know this first hand just from the videos that I have seen.


That's the only complaint I have with mine, is it doesn't scrape as well as I'd like. Liveedge would fix that.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen;1968069 said:


> That's the only complaint I have with mine, is it doesn't scrape as well as I'd like. Liveedge would fix that.


Maybe Mark could get with his friends at Ebling and have them build some maybe even give me one for coming up with the idea. :laughing:


----------



## Herm Witte

LapeerLandscape;1967539 said:


> I was thinking that because they are so wide and leave some snow in the dips in the parking lots. Not that I know this first hand just from the videos that I have seen.


The wider the plow, front or back, the higher incidence that bridging will happen. That is true for 7' - 20' foot plows, not just the Ebling 16 ft back blades. The Ebling and other wider back blades bring along a significant increase in production capability.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape;1968103 said:


> Maybe Mark could get with his friends at Ebling and have them build some maybe even give me one for coming up with the idea. :laughing:


I really don't think Mark has any Friends......:whistling:......:laughing:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Herm Witte;1968157 said:


> The wider the plow, front or back, the higher incidence that bridging will happen. That is true for 7' - 20' foot plows, not just the Ebling 16 ft back blades. The Ebling and other wider back blades bring along a significant increase in production capability.


That's why I suggested ebling making a livedge pull plow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;1968160 said:


> I really don't think Mark has any Friends......:whistling:......:laughing:


What about the one guy in Kazoo. :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1968160 said:


> I really don't think Mark has any Friends......:whistling:......:laughing:


I have LOTS of internet friends.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;1968168 said:


> What about the one guy in Kazoo. :laughing:


^^^This guy isn't one of them.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1968391 said:


> I have LOTS of internet friends.


I don't think that's anything to brag aboot......Just because you get numerous PMs from Mr. MJD does not mean he is your friend.....:whistling:
.....:laughing:


----------



## Mike_PS

Mark Oomkes;1968391 said:


> I have LOTS of internet friends.


Thumbs Up Thumbs Up



Defcon 5;1968398 said:


> I don't think that's anything to brag aboot......Just because you get numerous PMs from Mr. MJD does not mean he is your friend.....:whistling:
> .....:laughing:


and don't listen to this guy ^^^^


----------



## Defcon 5

Michael J. Donovan;1968400 said:


> Thumbs Up Thumbs Up
> 
> and don't listen to this guy ^^^^


....:laughing:...He does not need my encouragement.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

; said:


> hey, we're all for everyone giving their opinions, playful, banter, decent arguments, etc. etc., I just wanted to post a quick reminder to not call each other names, use profanity, degrade others, etc. again, we understand that discussions go off course and most make their way back...that's why I asked to "try" to keep it flowing and course (the key word being TRY, )
> 
> thanks again fellas, have a good one :waving:


Hahahaha


----------



## GMC Driver

Live-edge would work with DP?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;1968552 said:


> Live-edge would work with DP?


I know there was research being done on a float mode. I was supposed to be testing it.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Antlerart06;1966909 said:


> So this isn't your Video then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 passes and finally the last one looks the best
> 
> Sorry if its not you I thought it was your video


No, it's not him.... it's the other boysofsummerllc, 

That ebling looks like a cool piece to play with. I'd love to see one in person doing its thing.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes;1968579 said:


> I know there was research being done on a float mode. I was supposed to be testing it.


Was this part of the "friends with benefits" thing?

Kind of like the DP - not sure I'd be happy with float unless it could offer the same scraping capability. The DP is a benefit when one is trying to pull large drifts away from garage doors / loading docks. Me thinks float would not offer the same performance.

I could be wrong - wouldn't be the 1st time.


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver;1968552 said:


> Live-edge would work with DP?


Yes it does dave, on my tractor we hardly run it in float, there's always down pressure on, it just scrapes even better lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I don't think I'd want float on mine. I like being able to put down pressure on it to help scrape better.


----------



## bosman

If it were to happen, how much more would a live-edge add to the price of an Ebling? Would it work on the wings? I think you guys are on to something.


----------



## Defcon 5

bosman;1968879 said:


> If it were to happen, how much more would a live-edge add to the price of an Ebling? Would it work on the wings? I think you guys are on to something.


Price and weight.....Those are the key questions....

I think Oomkes already is in secret test sessions right now.....:whistling:


----------



## bosman

I'm hoping to see Jim and Wade next week, I will mention this to them.

Mark may be sworn to secrecy and would have to kill us all if he spills the beans.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1969139 said:


> I think Oomkes already is in secret test sessions right now.....:whistling:


I am definitely in sessions..........


----------



## Defcon 5

Here is a picture of the "secret" Oomkes test vehicle testing out the new Ebling.....Keep a look out for it in the Greater Grand Rapids area...


----------



## snocrete

Mark Oomkes;1969198 said:


> I am definitely in sessions..........


...........


----------



## Defcon 5

Or it could be this one....Im not sure which one best suits Mark.....:whistling:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

snocrete;1969222 said:


> ...........


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## John_DeereGreen

snocrete;1969222 said:


> ...........


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## GMC Driver

I just aboot died this morning.


----------



## GMC Driver

Good thing there's a plan B.


----------



## Triple L

LOL, that's awesome


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You sure you're ok Dave?


----------



## leigh

Enema or suppository time.


----------



## GMC Driver

Got to poke a stick up the tailpipe.


----------

